# Does Wireless B/G Work on Wireless N Routers?



## Jerold (Jun 23, 2004)

Thinking of upgrading my router and giving my existing Linksys WRT54G wireless B/G router to my parents... Can I still run all my existing wireless network cards that are B/G on a Wireless N router?


----------



## zupportguy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Pre-N technology will work with B/G wireless card standards. It is backwards compatible with it. Only A standards will not work.


----------

